

Sunglass.io Public Launch, democratize 3d design - brettcvz
http://techcrunch.com/2012/06/28/sunglass-launch/

======
stfu
Completely unrelated to that project, but .IO seems to be the extension of the
moment?

Would love to see some stats on that, for example some script that identifies
domain extensions in the hn headlines and traces their in/decreasing
popularity.

------
aginn
Sunglass team is solid with some of the smartest engineers I have ever met.
Great job Nitin!

------
liyanchang
Pretty cool. And being able to getting files from Dropbox/Gmail makes it
actually useful.

------
MIT_Hacker
I really like the integrated use of Filepicker.io Great job to the Sunglass
team!

------
dmix
The movement on their homepage makes me nauseous.

